# Going from one to two poodles?



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Not poodle specific, but adding a second dog really changes the dynamic of a household. Even if everything goes perfectly the dogs get along and keep eachother company during the day, you have added a bunch of new factors. Bringing two large dogs to a public place (even well behaved) is more difficult than one. You pay to kennel two pets when you go away (or move to a pet sitter which is what we have done). Twice as much grooming, vet bills, training. For me the big thing is that I don't feel I can comfortably train and supervise more than one dog at a time and then I feel guilty about leaving the other pup home. Once you have two, I feel like any additions just depend on the individual personalities involved, but going from just a one dog household to a two can be a big shift.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

double post


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Consider if the other person is willing to help completely with two or take over care, if necessary


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the main disadvantage of having two spoos is the cost. Double vet bills, grooming, food, etc. And as Pluto said, separating them for training is a good idea and may or may not be easy for you. 

But I have to say that I just LOVE having 2 poodles! I think Ralph will love it too. It is really fun to watch how the dogs develop their own relationship, and the relationship of 2 dogs living together is quite different from the occasional play with other dogs at the dog park. 

I think it is best to have 2 dogs that are pretty close in age so that their energy level and desire to play with each other is compatible.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

From my perspective, I think you are in a great spot to add a second poodle because Ralph was such an energetic youngster! You know what it's like to have to spend that much time exercising and entertaining a standard poodle. If you decide to get another one, you could ask for a more laid back dog and he/she would seem EASY by comparison! I know because Indy is a laid back model; she is athletic and loves a run and at least one extensive high energy romp every day, but say if I have the flu and just can't take her, she's content to run around the yard and chew her toys. Also on the "plus" side of things, two dogs do entertain each other--they wrestle and dash around the yard constantly. Also in the house, but Ralph probably already does that, I remember you mentioning that you play fetch in the house a lot with him, which we do also  Ours are littermates, but you would probably want Ralph along at some point before you bought the second one just to make sure they get along. Just from the perspective that we have 2 cats also, and the 2 cats have never liked each other, from day one, and it's been 8 years now that we've had the younger one!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am right there with you. I did decide to go ahead and get another spoo. I will be picking him up Oct.18th ! I was not sure I wanted to get another one, but I lost both of my Shih tuz's this year and having Carley made that so much easier. Carley will soon be 8 years old and I wanted a younger dog. The dog I am getting just turned 4 years old. I do think that your first dog helps the 2nd dog with knowing what to do in a new home. My little shih tuz's, old as they were, taught Carley where to go to the potty. I let them out one door and let them in another and they showed this to her as well. She learned from them that you get a treat when you come back in. Plus, I hate to leave 1 dog home alone when I have to work ect. This dog has already lived with Carley, so I think everything will be easy. It was the perfect fit for me and her.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's awesome Carley's mom! Can hardly wait to hear more about the new one


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I actually have three dogs, which is a lot of dogs for me (don't want 4!). My third dog is a whippet and very calm and no trouble. The two poodles play and play and play. They are now napping all curled up together (so cute). Issues I have that may or may not be an issue for you:

Being greeted at the door by two poodles is a lot of poodle. LOL. My whippet comes over and stands calmly tail wagging. The two poodle leap and bound around me so much it is hard to walk and set my things down.  They don't stop until I properly greet them. It doesn't matter if I have been gone all day or 30 minutes, it is a rousing hello every time. 

The poodles are on the same wavelength. Whatever one does the other thinks must be done. If one has a toy, the other wants it. If one has a bisquit, the other needs one. If one finishes his bone before the other one, the one that finished stares and pesters the other one. If one runs to the only 'allowed place to dig in the yard' the other runs over and they both go to town making a mess. If one is in the sprinklers, so is the other one. 

Grooming is twice as much either in cost or time or both. I am planning on having them groomed totally differently for fun. I am glad Echo is a whippet (washcloth every so often rubbed around, no brushing). 

You have to keep up with the training on both of them, so it's twice as much time. 

Walking them together is not hard as long as you train them. Walking three is a little challenging for me, but the puppy is getting better. I have one of those double leashes and use that frequently. 

They keep each other company when there is no one home.

They can get into trouble together. 

Twice as much dog poop.
Twice as much food and water.
Twice as much barking at strangers. 
Twice as much fun.

I love having two poodles. Bonnie is still young and playful, Jazz is a wildman puppy, but both are such incredibly happy dogs, they make me smile _almost_ all day long. 

My free time seems to be taken up with dogs.  

I think two is terrific. Three is pushing it, but I thank goodness my #3 is a whippet and not a poodle! LOL


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I personally think having two dogs is great! I just wanted to add something that no one mention: you might want to have at least a few years age difference between the two. Someday your dogs will be elderly, and elderly dogs can be a challenge. Trouble with mobility, accidents in the house and health issues are things a lot of older dogs face. We had two collies that were only a few months apart in age (though one we got as a puppy, the other as a 3yo) and it was really hard when they got old. Even harder when they died a few weeks apart.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Cailin77 said:


> I personally think having two dogs is great! I just wanted to add something that no one mention: you might want to have at least a few years age difference between the two. Someday your dogs will be elderly, and elderly dogs can be a challenge. Trouble with mobility, accidents in the house and health issues are things a lot of older dogs face. We had two collies that were only a few months apart in age (though one we got as a puppy, the other as a 3yo) and it was really hard when they got old. Even harder when they died a few weeks apart.


We have recently been going through this as well, but have found it somewhat comforting that our pups were at similar life stages. We lost out 13 yo mixed breed this spring, and our 14 yo shepherd has slowed dramatically. While all the expenses at once can be difficult, we found a vet that would come to the house, pull blood on both, and prescribe medication. When we finally had the big guy put down, the vet also came and did it on our home, which was so much easier on all involved. I don't know that you can really anticipate an individual dogs life span to the years. It must have been hard to lose them both so close togeather


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I say Go For IT! I have never regretted adding a pup to my family. The older dog will help train the pup, they will enjoy one another immensely, as will you.
I get met at the door by 5 standards, feed five, groom them myself..fortunately my vet bills are minimal..they RARELY need vetting, it seems. The only extra cost I resent is flea (confortis) treatment over the summer..comes to about 110/month for all 5.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

If you have the capacity to own two poodles, I think you should go for it. It will be a lot of work, a lot more expenses, but at the other token, you'll get double the benefit of two poodles.

My parents who own a ranch back in my country always have four dogs, two insides and two outsides. If one of them die, my Dad will bring home another one. Growing up I always surrounded by dogs but none of them is poodle and poodle gets up close and personal with you which is a benefit, I think, for me at least.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

We have a 2 year old spoo (Bella) and about 2 months got a 3 yr old rescue spoo (Gigi). It has been fantastic!! Well, except for the extra cost. They play really well together and I think it has been wonderful for Bella to have a new buddy and for Gigi to have a good home with a new furry pal as well. I don't know if it matters but both of mine are females.

Kim


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Keep us posted on what happens... I want another too but am going to wait til Sophie's older 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I am just going through adding another dog although not another poodle. My son adopted a dog from a shelter which is a good thing to do but can have drawbacks. I would echo what has been said above plus some issues that you may not have to deal with.

The new dog came with kennel cough which she has passed along to Max. The new dog is starting to show some behavioral issues and bullying Max. We will be working on that. Also consider gender. I have heard that males get along better than a mixed sex bunch.

The new dog, Gigi is a nice dog but she is a 1 1/2 years old 25lbs and a female where Max is a 10 month old male mini weighing in a 13lbs. Not exactly the additional burden that I need right now only have had Max for 4 months but, we will get by.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Along the lines of Specmans post, you might want to consider fostering a non-poo (or even a poodle) through a reputable local rescue. You may find that between you and Ralph you make the perfect foster home to help transition other dogs to good canine citizens. Ralph gets the benefit of some play time, the foster pup gets a second chance at a great home, and you get to see if two pups are something you want to take on full time, while having vet bills/food/training paid for by the rescue. It lets you try it on for size without making that lifelong commitment and it really makes a difference for another dog.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Check in your area. The Great Lakes Poodle Club, here in Chicago, does rescues and I think fosters. I tried to talk my son into this but a poodle was not what he was looking for. I would like to do this a some point in time.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Twice as much fun. Twice as many laughs. Twice as much love. MPS at work. Hehehe. 

I know I have tiny ones but 4 tiny ones are still 4 dogs and 4 times the cost. Yikes I can't even think of what I spend monthly on these little kids. Grooming, heart worm, food and treats, vaccines etc. 2 have had luxating patella surgeries, teeth cleaning, spay and neuter. 

I wouldn't trade it for the world. 

I love love love poodles and I say go for it. 

Btw, Omar was 9 months when we got Lila and he was 6 when we got Maggie, 8 when we got Nicholas and 13 when we got Penelope. I can't say any one transition was different than any other. The only thing I found was that when we got Nicholas I was introduced to the wonderful world of "one up marking" by the two idiot boy dogs. they both wear belly bands in the house so they can't mark the sliding door, my dining room table legs or each other. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Get the spoo! It's invaluable having a play mate. I always like to have three dogs about 3/4 years apart. The pup has a playmate, the middle dog's still young enough to play, the older one gets to rest a bit. If I take one dog somewhere, I don't feel too bad leaving the other two together.

Sounds like your dog already loves the company of other dogs, so it actually might give you a little rest knowing they can exercise each other.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

That would be fun to watch Ralph grow up with another poodle! And vice versa. I love having two dogs. They motivate each other and I love watching how goofy they can be. I don't have two spoos, just one and a small dog - but even they play together. I've always said that two is my limit, but I still have a third spot open for a very special dog. Of course my husband doesn't know it yet lol. I can't decide if I want another spoo, or a mini or toy. If I go for another standard, Leroy will have a play buddy. If I go for smaller, Louis will have a buddy.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pluto said:


> I don't know that you can really anticipate an individual dogs life span to the years.


I didn't mean to imply that you could predict exactly how long a dog will live, obviously that isn't possible. I just think an age difference of 3-4 years probably gives a good buffer. Of course, I have adopted adult dogs, which makes that age difference easier than for someone who only wants to start with dogs as puppies.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I love having two poodles!! I don't know how Merlin would have gotten the exercise he needed without the addition of his sister Sofia. Plus they are an enertainment just watching them play with each other ! they are such happy fun loving creatures ! but there were times when i wanted to cry and pull my hair out when housebreaking and trying to sleep at night with 2 puppies ! but now they are more manageable. And there is the added expense...be prepared ......for lots of fun!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I think 2 poodles r so much fun. Gucci definitely is much happier after we got Miu Miu. First time I went on vaca for a week we didn't have Miu Miu yet. Gucci didn't sleep at night, wouldn't eat, and stared at the door everyday waiting for me. My mom who lives with me said that he looked so depressed. After we got Miu Miu he doesn't seem to notice that Im gone for a week. He eats, plays, and sleeps good.


----------

